# Mossy Moss Moss tank (AKA my first actual scape)



## concepts88 (Oct 4, 2012)

For pics get tapatalk


----------



## CheyLillymama22 (Jun 9, 2013)

id rather not pay ten bucks for an app when borrowing a camera is free. 


concepts88 said:


> For pics get tapatalk


----------



## concepts88 (Oct 4, 2012)

I believe it is free now. That is what they say. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## CheyLillymama22 (Jun 9, 2013)

Interesting. Thanks for the info, might have to download if my phone will allow. Its an old tmobile smartphone and even with a memory card can barely run gmail. LOL


concepts88 said:


> I believe it is free now. That is what they say.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## TankYouVeryMuch (Jul 5, 2013)

Where are you getting your black lava rock?


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

TankYouVeryMuch said:


> Where are you getting your black lava rock?


Try your local landscaping rock yard: should be around $0.30/lb.

v2


----------



## CheyLillymama22 (Jun 9, 2013)

My husbands older brother owns a landscaping company. He said I can fill up a 5 gallon bucket for free when his shipment comes in on wednesday.



TankYouVeryMuch said:


> Where are you getting your black lava rock?


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

Check out MrAl's 10G moss tank.


----------



## gus6464 (Dec 19, 2011)

The new Tapatalk 4 is $0.99 on sale this week on google play as well.


----------



## CheyLillymama22 (Jun 9, 2013)

Got a huge package of mixed moss from a raok from haterr today! It arrived in great shape. Its a large sandwhich bag full of Java moss, Xmas, and Taiwan. Planning a moss wall with the xmas. The taiwan will probably go on driftwood or stainless steel moss tiles, undecided.
Gotta order some SS mesh squares from h4n next week.
Also have a really interesting specimen of moss coming to me from TPT member Mordalphus; Hawaiin Waterfall moss. Its really pretty. Thinking im going to put this on the manzanita, for a nice overhang/ tree like look. 
About to go take some pictures of my awesome moss blob in the little quarantine tank. And some pics of the 5 gallon as it is now. A "before" shot.

On another note, who can point me to the guy with all the awesome manzy? Plantbrain I think? maybe? Im a newb, Im probably wrong. LOL


----------



## CheyLillymama22 (Jun 9, 2013)

*Gobs of MOSS*

Moss in quarantine. Oh the possibilities!


----------



## haterr (Sep 14, 2009)

good luck with the plants! I think the nuphar lutea will compliment the other lily plant you have.


----------



## mosspearl (Jan 30, 2013)

I'll be watching closely! I want to do more with moss.


----------



## CheyLillymama22 (Jun 9, 2013)

mosspearl said:


> I'll be watching closely! I want to do more with moss.


I have a real soft spot for moss. I just love it!

And I think Ive decided on which shrimp. Either orange neos or tangerine tigers. Just depends what I come across first for a decent price.


----------



## mosspearl (Jan 30, 2013)

The orange ones are really nice. They seem to pop against any background.  How do you ever decide with so many to choose from? I'm trying to decide on what color neos right now. It's hard!


----------



## CheyLillymama22 (Jun 9, 2013)

Haha I dont decide. I just buy more tanks when theirs a new type of shrimp I want. Lol.
Im addicted.
I really wwnted to get the dark blue velvets, but theyre unavailable currently. 
So the orange sunkist or TT will get this five gallon and then DBV next tank.
I love the orange color, youre right, it really pops!


----------



## mosspearl (Jan 30, 2013)

I'm just starting with shrimp, so you can imagine with the dazzling choices out there, it's very hard to decide. Good luck with your orange ones.  In the meantime, I'm going to watch what you do with your moss.

When you trim, do you worry about the shrimp getting in the way?


----------



## CheyLillymama22 (Jun 9, 2013)

Beware! Once you have one shrimp tank you will have the immediate need for more! Lol
I havent had any issues while trimming. If theyre on tue moss I need to trim, I kinda just shoo them off. Lol. I have on giant cherry female who hangs out on my finger when I stick my hand in the tank. Dont know if shes trying to eat me or saying "hello!" Lol



mosspearl said:


> I'm just starting with shrimp, so you can imagine with the dazzling choices out there, it's very hard to decide. Good luck with your orange ones.  In the meantime, I'm going to watch what you do with your moss.
> 
> When you trim, do you worry about the shrimp getting in the way?


----------



## mosspearl (Jan 30, 2013)

LOL That's why I'm starting with two. All my tanks are small, and I'm sure as fish get elderly and die off, they'll all get converted...

Too cute about the cherry shrimp. My kids would probably love one that did that.


----------



## CheyLillymama22 (Jun 9, 2013)

*New moss arrived*

New moss in the mail today! showed up in 2 days, even though I opted first class instead of priority.
This is a beautiful clump of Hawaiin Waterfall Moss from Mordalphus. Thanks again!
It looks quite different from any other moss ive had or seen and it has an almost emerald green color to it in person. I think its gonna look great as the moss for my manzy tree.  
Sorry for the glare and bad pic quality. Taken from my dollar store digital camera.

I also sourced my manzy! Yay! Will be placing my order thursday and then I can start scaping! Ill post some set up pics probably sunday. Draining the tank, changing the substrate, playing around with the lava rocks.  Then all that will be left is the manzy moss tree and to find my anubias petite. Then their wont be much to see. Lol gotta let the tank grow in how I want it and get a good biofilm going and then Ill order my shrimp.


----------



## mosspearl (Jan 30, 2013)

Very interesting moss.  When it gets overgrown and you need to thin it out, let me know. I'd be happy to take a little off your hands.


----------



## CheyLillymama22 (Jun 9, 2013)

mosspearl said:


> Very interesting moss.  When it gets overgrown and you need to thin it out, let me know. I'd be happy to take a little off your hands.


Lol! Ill be sure to share the wealth. Im going to fondly dub this tank "Moss Machine".


----------



## mosspearl (Jan 30, 2013)

Sounds like a great name.  And I need to start living up to mine.


----------



## CheyLillymama22 (Jun 9, 2013)

tied some of the waterfall moss, which im now being told by plantbrain is willow moss, to some plastic mesh in my cherry tank.
this portion suffered during shipping. Hoping it recovers quickly. 

the cherries approve. lol


----------



## mosspearl (Jan 30, 2013)

Is that craft mesh you're using?


----------



## CheyLillymama22 (Jun 9, 2013)

mosspearl said:


> Is that craft mesh you're using?


The white plastic piece? I have no idea. It was in a raok package of fissidens I got a while back. I used this because i ran out of ss mesh from h4n. Gotta order some more. 
The plastic I dislike. I have to stick the corners in the sand or it floats. Lol


----------



## I<3<*))))>< (Jun 10, 2013)

Awesome idea, I love me some moss and a tank full of it is sure to be filled with pure win! Can't wait to see it started!!! 

Nice choice going with the TT's or Orange neo's. I had an orange neo and absolutley loved the coloring. Sadly she disappeared one day... *Points to avvie & reminisces* . I plan to get my hands on some TT's in the semi-near future though. Like Mosspearl said... that color pops against anything!


----------



## CheyLillymama22 (Jun 9, 2013)

*Some updates*

Heres a few pics of the tank. Been drained. Changing the substrate to Black diamond today.
Waiting on my manzy to show up. should be here Thursday. 
The rocks in the bucket are black lava rocks. My BIL owns a landscaping business. I thought he was getting some larger ones in, but he said the smaller ones are more popular around here. Ill probably glue some of these together to make some cool looking mountains.


----------



## mosspearl (Jan 30, 2013)

I don't think I can hold my breath until Thursday. :hihi:


----------



## CheyLillymama22 (Jun 9, 2013)

mosspearl said:


> I don't think I can hold my breath until Thursday. :hihi:


Lol! Me either! Im ready to start gluing moss to it.


----------



## CheyLillymama22 (Jun 9, 2013)

My manzy arrived today! And I have layed out the hardscape of the tank. Many pics to come tonight!


----------



## mosspearl (Jan 30, 2013)

Looking forward to it! :bounce:


----------



## mosspearl (Jan 30, 2013)

Oooh... congrats! You were in the PT Newsletter with this thread today!


----------



## CheyLillymama22 (Jun 9, 2013)

*updates 9-8-13*

well I finally got this tank set up this weekend.
pics!!!! giant box was my manzy


----------



## CheyLillymama22 (Jun 9, 2013)

*and*

a bonus shot of my bedroom dresser. lol. I have mts? no way....


----------



## mosspearl (Jan 30, 2013)

Looks great so far! That would be what my dresser looked like, if I had a dresser...


----------



## CheyLillymama22 (Jun 9, 2013)

mosspearl said:


> Looks great so far! That would be what my dresser looked like, if I had a dresser...


Thanks!
Lol luckily my hubby is cool with me covering every spare surface with tanks


----------



## mosspearl (Jan 30, 2013)

You see... that's my problem. I have no spare surfaces! They're all covered with computers.


----------



## CheyLillymama22 (Jun 9, 2013)

Battling some really ugly brown algae. 
I tossed in a handful of bladder snails to help with the cycle and biofilm.
They'll be removed before I add shrimp. I'm considering adding a few crypt parva and a couple buce shine blues. My hubby surprised me with the nice buces! <3
Im thinking about going full ro and keeping goldens and snow whites in this tank!


----------



## I<3<*))))>< (Jun 10, 2013)

LOL, this soooo this! I was just talking with the BF the other night, said I needed a dresser. Which I do, but the main reason I was wanting one and looking now is exactly for this reason. More tank space!!!!!!



mosspearl said:


> Looks great so far! That would be what my dresser looked like, if I had a dresser...



Oh lucky you Chey, having a hubby THAT sweet & thoughtful! Love parva myself, go for it!!
I am a huge fan of the Goldens... & the snow whites! Whatever shrimp you decide to go with I just know this tank is gonna be killer! :bounce:


----------



## mosspearl (Jan 30, 2013)

Hate algae problems. Every few days I go in and pull hair algae. Can't wait until things come around and we get a pictorial update.


----------



## Luminescent (Sep 13, 2013)

CheyLillymama22 said:


> The white plastic piece? I have no idea. It was in a raok package of fissidens I got a while back. I used this because i ran out of ss mesh from h4n. Gotta order some more.
> The plastic I dislike. I have to stick the corners in the sand or it floats. Lol


I took some clear craft grate ( needlepoint ) and put a handfull of Eco complete on it - then moss - then net bagged it with a piece of body scrubby net. Flipped it over and knotted the net. Works great.


----------



## CheyLillymama22 (Jun 9, 2013)

Luminescent said:


> I took some clear craft grate ( needlepoint ) and put a handfull of Eco complete on it - then moss - then net bagged it with a piece of body scrubby net. Flipped it over and knotted the net. Works great.


 Thanks for the tip! 


Well im rearranging the rocks in this tank today. Im just not digging the way they keep shifting. So Im gonna remove a few of them, cherry pick the nicer darker pieces and attach my anubias petite to them. Ill remove most of the rest in favor of room for more plants. Im getting in some HC soon! Whoo hoo. Cant wait to try that out, hopefully it will do well for me. The plan right now is to drain the tank, and try to dry start the hc and moss. This waterfall moss is browning and Im not sure why. Hopefully I can recover it during dry start, get some nice roots on the HC and then flood it. 
Ive started sourcing Golden Bees for this tank!!! I have a HOB box with some ada aquasoil amazonia in it on the back of my cherry tank where the goldens will live if I find an unbeatable deal on them before their home is ready. The plan is to restart this tank and cycle it, let it run for about 6 to 8 weeks to grow all the goodies shrimp love. Were also getting an ro unit in our house, so going full RO on this tank with remin for my goldens. 
And in other news, My awesome hubby ordered me a new phone, so pic updates will once again be possible very soon! 
Updates will be sparse for the next few weeks to a month.


----------



## mosspearl (Jan 30, 2013)

Can't wait for more pics when it's possible.  I'm waiting for moss to grow, too. Hope to get some fissidens sometime in the next few months to try, if I can think of where to put them. I'm trying to simplify my shrimp tanks. I'm excited to see how your tank turns out...


----------



## CheyLillymama22 (Jun 9, 2013)

mosspearl said:


> Can't wait for more pics when it's possible.  I'm waiting for moss to grow, too. Hope to get some fissidens sometime in the next few months to try, if I can think of where to put them. I'm trying to simplify my shrimp tanks. I'm excited to see how your tank turns out...


Im finally seeing new growth on the fissidens in my cherry tank. 
It grows painfully slowly. If you're still looking when I trim, ill send some your way


----------



## mosspearl (Jan 30, 2013)

Oh, that would be great. I'm in no hurry.


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

Luminescent said:


> I took some clear craft grate ( needlepoint ) and put a handfull of Eco complete on it - then moss - then net bagged it with a piece of body scrubby net. Flipped it over and knotted the net. Works great.


I did something similar with wood. I think I prefer hair nets though. I am going to replace body scrubby net with a hair net for the hair net is not visible.


----------



## CheyLillymama22 (Jun 9, 2013)

This tank is now in dry start mode.
HC Planted, anubias nana petite, trying to save the water fall moss.
Its day 3 of DSM.
Ill try to upload pics tonight.
Also took out most of the rocks, just wasnt digging them anymore.


----------



## CheyLillymama22 (Jun 9, 2013)

Heres a crappy cell phone shot of my HC actually growing in DSM!!! Im thrilled. Ive got new growth and have only had a tiny tiny amount of die off, like two strands. 

Ive also got some nana petite opening new leaves every other day, and I planted some microsword near the tree. Ill try and get some better pics uploaded later.


----------



## mosspearl (Jan 30, 2013)

Great start!


----------



## CheyLillymama22 (Jun 9, 2013)

mosspearl said:


> Great start!


Thanks!
Also, a final choice has been made on stocking.
Drum roll.............orange neos. Because my husband bought me another20 gallon to replace the one I had to sell recently. So my future goldens/snow whites are gonna get that. Yay!


----------



## mosspearl (Jan 30, 2013)

Awesome! Gotta love spouses who enable our hobbies, right?


----------



## CheyLillymama22 (Jun 9, 2013)

getting some nice growth on the hc and nana petite.
the watefall moss is turning green again and getting thicker!
ill be adding some mini xmas moss next week.


----------



## mosspearl (Jan 30, 2013)

It looks like a spooky scene wrapped in fog right now with the condensation on the glass.  Perfect time of year for it.


----------



## CheyLillymama22 (Jun 9, 2013)

mosspearl said:


> It looks like a spooky scene wrapped in fog right now with the condensation on the glass.  Perfect time of year for it.


lol i thought the same thing. i like the foggy look. =)


----------



## CheyLillymama22 (Jun 9, 2013)

Some big changes have happened with this tank!!
First, the five gallon randomly got a cracked pane one day. No idea what happened. I suspect my 2 year old daughter of shenanigans. Lol
So I went out to replace it and ended up with a ten gallon instead. 

Ten gallon continued dry start, but all my HC died. 
So after receiving a ton of gorgeous fissidens in a raok, I glued it to my manzy, added some rotala mini pearl type (I think. It came unidentified in the moss package) the tank was flooded. I've gotten stellar growth from my nana petite. They arrived with like 5 leaves, very healthy, from h4n and since then they have filled in to about 12 leaves each! 

Already seeing new growth on the fissidens. 
Tank has already finished cycling and has some nice algae on the back glass. I've added 4 pink ramshorns who have already bred in the tank.(I'll have babies for sale and raok soon)
And on Monday I'll be the proud owner of ten very nice tiger shrimp !! So excited!

Pics of the tank and new residents on Monday!


----------



## mosspearl (Jan 30, 2013)

Oh, can't wait to see! Sorry about the crack in the original tank. 

When you're ready to trim that fissidens, keep me in mind! Can't wait to see your tiger shrimp.


----------



## CheyLillymama22 (Jun 9, 2013)

Shrimp are here, shrimp are here!!!
They're drip acclimating now.
I'll try to get some pics uploaded soon.

I got these guys from oblongshrimp. They are really healthy and lovely, one sub-adult had reddish stripes, so pretty!


----------



## mosspearl (Jan 30, 2013)

Woohoo! Oblong has some nice shrimp!  Can't wait to see the pics.


----------



## CheyLillymama22 (Jun 9, 2013)

Fts as of tonight!

Tigers are in and doing great. Most are out grazing, a handfull are hiding.

These are some really cool shrimp, oblongshrimp did not dissapoint!

I'm planning to add tons more moss tiles to the front so it looks like a carpet, and have some cholla wood soaking and a feeding dish on the way.





Sent from my RM-917_nam_usa_100 using Tapatalk


----------



## mosspearl (Jan 30, 2013)

Oooh! Looking good!


----------



## CheyLillymama22 (Jun 9, 2013)

So I can keep track of growth better and if any changes need to be made. 

Fissidens growing crazy fast in this tank; its painfully slow in my other tanks which leads me to wonder if its because of the low pH in this tank. Hmmm





Sent from my RM-917_nam_usa_100 using Tapatalk


----------



## mosspearl (Jan 30, 2013)

I'm seriously considering scrapping a lot of my other plants and focusing on mosses. Watching with interest. :::munching popcorn:::


----------



## CheyLillymama22 (Jun 9, 2013)

mosspearl said:


> I'm seriously considering scrapping a lot of my other plants and focusing on mosses. Watching with interest. :::munching popcorn:::


 I must admit, this is my favorite tank right now! Low maintenance,lush green fluffy-ness.
stem plants are too fussy for me. Lol. I don't like trimming. I'll add more anubias and a couple of buces, but then MOAR moss. Lol. The whole front will be a custom cut piece of ss mesh covered in moss too. Just waiting on the mesh in the mail and then I'll decide what moss to get. I'm thinking mini xmas


----------



## mosspearl (Jan 30, 2013)

So you're going for a moss lawn? Sweet! 

I have no clue what kind of moss I have... except I do have a bit of flame moss. The rest is a jumble of unknown greenery.


----------



## Psiorian (Jun 23, 2013)

CheyLillymama22 said:


> I must admit, this is my favorite tank right now! Low maintenance,lush green fluffy-ness.
> stem plants are too fussy for me. Lol. I don't like trimming. I'll add more anubias and a couple of buces, but then MOAR moss. Lol. The whole front will be a custom cut piece of ss mesh covered in moss too. Just waiting on the mesh in the mail and then I'll decide what moss to get. I'm thinking mini xmas


Pelia, mini pelia would give you a new texture to look at for a lawn. Would look awesome 

Subscribed, I have a moss tank I'm working on too so I want to see what you do with yours


----------



## CheyLillymama22 (Jun 9, 2013)

mosspearl said:


> So you're going for a moss lawn? Sweet!
> 
> I have no clue what kind of moss I have... except I do have a bit of flame moss. The rest is a jumble of unknown greenery.


 yep!
I've got so much flame moss in my cherry tank. That stuff is like a weed for me. Lol. Its a pita as well though, it never seems to attach the way other mosses do so sometimes clumps just float up. 

psorian, I love the way mini pellia looks! I may have to get some, I haven't found any that wasn't a little spendy though.


----------



## mosspearl (Jan 30, 2013)

Psiorian... do you just lay your pellia on the substrate?


----------



## Psiorian (Jun 23, 2013)

CheyLillymama22 said:


> psorian, I love the way mini pellia looks! I may have to get some, I haven't found any that wasn't a little spendy though.


Totally agree with you there. Its so nice though! Just get a little and propagate it slowly.

I got some from H4N maybe add some with your SS mesh shipment? Its nice and cool now it should survive the trip well. It is sensitive and most of it died off/stressed during shipping and the initial cycling algae blooms. I am finding random mini pelia growing now though, it sure does grow slow.


----------



## Psiorian (Jun 23, 2013)

mosspearl said:


> Psiorian... do you just lay your pellia on the substrate?


Well I dont have enough pelia for a carpet yet  

But no I put them on mesh, rocks, etc. It wont root into the substrate. Some people have tried it on the forums and they ended up putting it on something to attach to.

If you're starting from scratch try the moss graffiti method (see mot's tank my current inspiration for my moss tank ), it gets you a really good even coverage of an area with the moss. Looks awesome when it grows in.


----------



## mosspearl (Jan 30, 2013)

I don't have mini, just subwassertang. I've got a couple big sections I recently moved from rocks and wondering what to do with. It grows like crazy for me. Wish everything did that.


----------



## CheyLillymama22 (Jun 9, 2013)

Psiorian said:


> Totally agree with you there. Its so nice though! Just get a little and propagate it slowly.
> 
> I got some from H4N maybe add some with your SS mesh shipment? Its nice and cool now it should survive the trip well. It is sensitive and most of it died off/stressed during shipping and the initial cycling algae blooms. I am finding random mini pelia growing now though, it sure does grow slow.


I think I may just do that. One google search later and I'm loving the mini pellia tanks!!
I'll get the 2x2 he has and just hold off on my lawn untill I have enough of this, that will look killer!


----------



## CheyLillymama22 (Jun 9, 2013)

Lots of nice growth. Tigers are happy and have seen a few molts. One large female is saddled!! Woot! Hoping for babies in the next month or so.



Mosspearl, that little square of fissidens in the foreground? Added some trimmings to it, that's your little square!  send me a pm, we'll work out shipping info.





Sent from my RM-917_nam_usa_100 using Tapatalk


----------



## CheyLillymama22 (Jun 9, 2013)

Sent from my RM-917_nam_usa_100 using Tapatalk


----------



## mosspearl (Jan 30, 2013)

Squee! Oooh, thank you! PM on the way! Maybe we can work out a sweet trade or something. Thank you!


----------



## CheyLillymama22 (Jun 9, 2013)

Some pics!! Spent yesterday untangling some claudophora algae from the very back area of the moss tree. Don't know how I got it.  I think I removed all of it, we shall see.

Fissidens growing well, faster than in my other tanks. The Hawaiian waterfall moss is making a resounding come back! I'm glad because its a really pretty, thick moss.

Also some tigers who felt photogenic today. 







Sent from my RM-917_nam_usa_100 using Tapatalk


----------



## CheyLillymama22 (Jun 9, 2013)

floaters going nuts! Gonna clear a bunch off for a friend today. He's just getting into planted tanks so I'm sending him home with tons of floaters, moss trimmings and a windelove Java fern as a welcome to the hobby gift. . Hew will also be getting cherry shrimp from me when his tank matures.

Some pics 




Sent from my RM-917_nam_usa_100 using Tapatalk


----------



## mosspearl (Jan 30, 2013)

Lovely! I need nearby aquatic friends to share the bounty with. I have a ton of pennywort.


----------



## CheyLillymama22 (Jun 9, 2013)

Long story short: a whole bunch of family issues made this tank (and all my others) basically bite the dust. 
So, all tiger shrimp gone. Ph swings. I'm a bad shrimper. 
But, found this little gem at my lfs, looking very sad in his cold little cup. So this is now a betta tank! Plus many ramshorn snails, red and leopard.
Yanked out a softball of claudo algae from my fissidens, what a pita. Ill never buy a marimo again.
Here's a pic of my new guy, dubbed Shifty Fish.


----------



## mosspearl (Jan 30, 2013)

Pretty! So glad you're back. Hope all is getting back to normal.


----------

